# One month today...



## philjohnson (Nov 3, 2010)

It's been 30 days since I helped my wife move to a condo with my daughter and dog. 

I honestly wasn't sure I would survive. But here I am. Still standing.

I'm not sure how anyone else does it, but for me my faith in God has played the central role. I have pressed into His Word like never before, and He has been exposing my sin and shortcomings to me. As I have confessed where I have gone wrong, He is restoring me to health, wholeness and sanity.

It's a slow process and I've never experienced anything so painful in my life. But in the midst of the pain, He has proven Himself faithful to me.

This is the first month of who knows how many, but I am committed to being the man my wife needs me to be. Of course, I will stay true to who I am along the way. No more codependency. No more mind games. No more me, me, me. I want to love and serve her as Christ loves us.

Put one foot in front of the other... and breath.

PJ


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Congratulations, Phil. Been there and it's tough, but you've got a great outlook and you're using this time for self-reflection and self-improvement. Either way this turns out, you end up a better, more complete person. Your daughter gets an even better father, and, if you choose, you'll be a better, stronger husband. I do believe God has a plan and the closer we follow it, the more fulfilling and peaceful our lives are. Good for you!


----------



## philjohnson (Nov 3, 2010)

unbelievable said:


> Congratulations, Phil. Been there and it's tough, but you've got a great outlook and you're using this time for self-reflection and self-improvement. Either way this turns out, you end up a better, more complete person. Your daughter gets an even better father, and, if you choose, you'll be a better, stronger husband. I do believe God has a plan and the closer we follow it, the more fulfilling and peaceful our lives are. Good for you!


Thanks for the encouraging words!

PJ


----------

